# "Every word is a hyperlink" dictionary feature



## Robert K S

Yikes!  This new feature makes it nearly impossible to cut & paste a word from the dictionary, making it very much more difficult to use.

Good idea, poor execution.


----------



## cuchuflete

Robert K S said:
			
		

> Yikes! This new feature makes it nearly impossible to cut & paste a word from the dictionary, making it very much more difficult to use.
> 
> Good idea, poor execution.



Greatings Robert,

I don't find any problem copying and pasting.  Example: After I read your note, I typed "house" in the EN=>SP dictionary, and got this...



> *house* [haʊs]
> I _nombre_
> *1*   casa: *they've bought a new house,* han comprado una nueva casa
> *to keep house,* mantener un hogar
> *to put one's house in order,* arreglar uno sus asuntos
> _figurado_ *on the house,* invita la casa ➣ Ver nota en *chalet 2* _Pol_ cámara
> *the upper/ lower house,* la cámara alta/baja
> *3*   empresa
> *publishing house,* editorial
> *4* _Teat_ sala
> *to bring down the house,* ser muy aplaudido,-a
> *"house full",* "no hay localidades"
> *5* _Astrol_ casa
> II [haʊz] _verbo transitivo_
> *1*   alojar, hospedar
> *2*   almacenar, guardar
> 
> -- Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe



I simply did not copy the list of hyperlinks.

If I had, I could easily get rid of the link, just by turning off the links.  I highlighted the entire selection, and clicked on the symbol above, with the red X through the link icon.



> 'house' also found in these entries:
> English:
> ablaze - agent - apartment - appraisal - appreciate - around-the clock - attractive - be - below - big - blast away - boarding house - body - bookshelf - built-in - busline - bustle - buyer - call - care - coffee house - come out - common - congregate - convenience - country house - curious - customary - daily - dear - design - detached house - direction - disintegrate - disorient - disorientate - do up - doll's house - dollhouse - drab - dreamy - drop off - dump - dust - dwarf - eat - either - emerge - enough - estimate  Spanish:
> abstraerse - acuerdo - adosada - adosado - afuera - albergar - ama - andar - arresto - arriba - así - aviar - bar - borde - cacho - cámara - cambiar - cambiarse - camino - cara - casa - caserío - castillo - chalet - consentir - consulta - de - demencial - desgracia - desprotegida - desprotegido - dibujar - diecinueve - divisar - dueña - dueño - economía - editorial - en seguida - encadenar - enseguida - envidia - escopetada - escopetado - escriturar - esta - estar - este - finca - garantía


----------



## Robert K S

Now try to copy & paste just one word from the dictionary entry, for example the word "comprado" in the first definition above.

See what I mean?

In Spanish, retyping individual words from the dictionary is not so much an annoyance, as there is only the occasional accented letter and they are usually limited to acute e's and n's with tildes over them; in French, however, in which accents are many and varied, the annoyance of not being able to copy and paste a solitary word becomes unbearable.

The added benefit of quicker navigation to a different dictionary word is not significant.  For one, I think looking up one word in a dictionary entry is a comparatively rare exercise, and for two, prior to the change, all one needed to do was double click that word, hit Ctrl+V, click in the search field, hit Ctrl+P, and Enter.


----------



## cuchuflete

comprado

No problem whatsoever.  I highlighted the word, and pressed the icon for copy.

I also tried it by keyboarding Command +C.  That's the Mac equivalent of ctrl+V.

Here's the result of highlighting a phrase:   han comprado una nueva casa

I'm using Firefox 1.4, but also tried it with IE and Safari...no problems with any of these.

Perhaps the issue is in your own PC environment or config.

Let me know if I can help you diagnose it.

regards,
C.


----------



## cuchuflete

Robert,
I've just tried what you suggested with a number of other words, and I cannot replicate your problem.  Everything is working normally and well for me.

C.


----------



## lsp

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Robert,
> I've just tried what you suggested with a number of other words, and I cannot replicate your problem.  Everything is working normally and well for me.
> 
> C.


But Cuchu, can't the PC folks double click inside definitions while we MAC folk can not? That would explain why we can copy a word so easily, but when Robert puts the cursor near enough to copy, he's instead whisked off to the link's destination.


----------



## cuchuflete

Right you are, I think!  He should complain to Mr. Gates, while we should caterwaul at S. Jobs.


----------



## Lancel0t

Robert K S said:
			
		

> Yikes! This new feature makes it nearly impossible to cut & paste a word from the dictionary, making it very much more difficult to use.
> 
> Good idea, poor execution.


 
Cuchu, the problem that Robert is encountering right now really exist in windows users just like me. However, I do have a technique so that I can still copy the first or last word on a certain line or the whole line of the definition if I am going to click first the blank spaces before or after the line so that I could drag the cursor to highlight those texts and then copy it. But it would be impossible if I am going to copy the words in the middle of the line without copying the whole line first because it would direct me to the hyperlink of that text.


----------



## Helicopta

This problem definitely does exist, it was discussed in this thread. Mike said that a solution was imminent…


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks to all who replied.

This seems to be on Mike's agenda for "repair", and in the meantime, until last night, the Mac users didn't even know there was an issue.  Viva unix, I guess.


----------



## supercrom

In order to avoid this troubles with the browser (I am quite sure you use Microsoft IE, the monopoliser browser), I suggest you to download and install Mozilla at http://www.mozilla.org/. Fortunately, the double-click feature doesn't work on Mozilla- yet.

*Supercrom*


----------



## Lancel0t

Just a suggestion, Would it be better if Sir Mike could use the previous interface in the WR dictionary in which you have to double click the word to go to it's hyperlink?


----------



## mkellogg

Hey everyone,

Sorry for the inconvenience.

I should have a fix for you in the next week or so.  (Probably you will have to hold down the Shift key while selecting the word.  In the meantime, start and end your selection above and below the entire dictionary entry, paste it into a text editor such as WordPad, then copy/paste again.)

Mike


----------



## mkellogg

OK, now if you have the "alt" key pressed down, you can select words. (If anyone has problems with this, please let me know.)

Hopefully soon, I'l figure out a good place to tell people about the new feature...

Mike


----------



## Lancel0t

mkellogg said:
			
		

> OK, now if you have the "alt" key pressed down, you can select words. (If anyone has problems with this, please let me know.)
> 
> Hopefully soon, I'l figure out a good place to tell people about the new feature...
> 
> Mike


 
Sir Mike, eventhough I won't use the alt key, I can still select a certain line to be copied by simply clicking a few spaces away from the last character of the line then highlighting the whole line. However, eventhough I pressed down the alt key and try to select a word in the middle of the line it would simply go to the hyperlink of that word. 

I'm using Windows.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hello! 

I understand PC users' annoyance, I sympathize with everyone. Please have patience, I'm sure Mike's doing his best to solve the problem, though he can't reprogram Windows. 

In my case, I rarely copy and paste from WR, as I prefer to write it myself and memorize it at the same time, but when I have the same problem in other pages I just select more than I need, copy and paste it and then delete what I don't need. I know that the more technology we have, the more demanding we become, but this is far from unbearable, isn't it?


----------



## mkellogg

Lancel0t,

You might need to clear your cache of the script. When viewing the page, press Ctrl-F5.

Is anyone else having the same problem as Lancel0t?


----------



## Lancel0t

Thanks Sir Mike! It is working now.


----------



## WJTW

It seems someone suggested the ALT key and it did work. Pressing 'Esc' works too. So do CTRL, SHIFT, TAB, Insert, and possibly others. I guess there are no real reasons behind this except perhaps to confuse the browser.

WJTW


----------



## mjscott

Again, whatever this thread is (Supercrom and others who have put links into their e-mails) when I click on it, I get a circle with a line through it--even when it is a URL address I can cut and paste into my address portion at the top of the screen. Using the dictionary at the top of the page, circle with a line through it. Now when I try and click an e-mail confirmation, I get a circle with a line through it.

(Sorry Mike, couldn't resist complaining about the difficultues I've been having. Yes, I have a firewall--no, I've done no major upgrading--but I might have clicked some automatic upgrade button by mistake--one of those "Yes, I don't want automatic upgrades; No, I do want upgrades automatically....)

However....When I DO want to cut and paste something that has hyperlinks galore (from somewhere other than WR), Lady Blakeney's suggestion seems to work for me, as well. I then right-click on what I've pasted and remove hyperlinks, if need be.


----------



## lsp

mjscott, your link isn't a link, and it looks like this when quoted: "whatever [ color=blue]this thread[/color] is (Supercrom and ...."  I added the space in the first tag so you could see it as a tag. Maybe you should cut and paste the url without using the link icon.


----------

